# Need squirrel hunting guide



## MLindy (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello-my 20 year old son normally doesn't hunt, but is interested in squirrel hunting. He is safe with a gun. It would get him out of the house away from video games for a day. I'd like to take him out for a day-there would be 2 of us-flexible on day of the week. Will pay reasonable fee-want to do everything right.
Mark
Rochester Hills


----------



## deLabé (Sep 17, 2008)

I hope you find someone, but maybe your help will come from elsewhere.


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Missfishingguy, what does your schedule look like on Monday? I have the day off and plan on chasing some treerats. I live and hunt in the Howell area though, not sure how far that is from Rochester. I hunt public land and can't guarantee a limit of squirrels but you and your son would be welcome to tag along free of charge. Let me know if you want to set something up. You can email me at [email protected] if you'd like.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

deLabé said:


> I hope you find someone, but maybe your help will come from elsewhere.


Waugh!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

I assume he has a hunters certificate?


----------



## MLindy (Mar 16, 2015)

john warren said:


> I assume he has a hunters certificate?


He is 20 -safe with firearms-he sometimes shoots "Cowboy Action" at the Detroit Sportsman Congress. He always talks about going hunting, but video games take his time. i thought I try to help him out -hunting land and expertise is difficult for us-if we try on our own we don't do well -this had happened in the past.
Mark L.


----------



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

missfishingguy said:


> He is 20 -safe with firearms-he sometimes shoots "Cowboy Action" at the Detroit Sportsman Congress. He always talks about going hunting, but video games take his time. i thought I try to help him out -hunting land and expertise is difficult for us-if we try on our own we don't do well -this had happened in the past.
> Mark L.


If he had not, he will have to take a hunter's safety class at some point. Meanwhile. he could use a an apprentice license, as long as a non-apprentice (with a regular license) is "mentoring" him. A "guide" could do that. I am sure that someone close to you guys will invite you next time is out, small game hunting.


----------



## MLindy (Mar 16, 2015)

jps said:


> If he had not, he will have to take a hunter's safety class at some point. Meanwhile. he could use a an apprentice license, as long as a non-apprentice (with a regular license) is "mentoring" him. A "guide" could do that. I am sure that someone close to you guys will invite you next time is out, small game hunting.


Hope so-thanks for your input.
Mark


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

missfishingguy said:


> Hope so-thanks for your input.
> Mark


one more thing. its great to bring home a brace of squirrel. but success is measured in the woods by the experience. the time spent with you. the smells, the sounds, the sights. quiet contemplation of all that's wonderful in the woods. when you do it right,,, and are at peace, and thankful for the experience, from no where, will come your rewards,,,,,a big , fat, stationary fox squirrel sunning himself on a branch.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't know of any, but I can say if you can find a guy with a good squirrel dog that your experience will be all the better. You can definitely get out there and bag some without a dog, but with a good feist or cur it will be a different ball game, and it will be even more fun to watch them work.


----------



## MLindy (Mar 16, 2015)

Lamarsh said:


> I don't know of any, but I can say if you can find a guy with a good squirrel dog that your experience will be all the better. You can definitely get out there and bag some without a dog, but with a good feist or cur it will be a different ball game, and it will be even more fun to watch them work.


Thanks-if you find a guy with a dog-let me know.
Mark


----------



## rhobbs (Aug 17, 2015)

I belong to the Michigan Squirrel Dog Association. We have buddy hunts one Saturday a month. Unfortunately none are very close to you. Our next hunt is just outside of Baldwin with hunts on both Saturday and Sunday. We will have a pot luck following each hunt. There is room for you to camp if you are interested. Our November hunt is in Ionia. Check out our website at www.michigansquirreldogassociation.my site.com for more info.

Work is kind of hectic for me right now and I don't have many weekends off other than our club hunts but come December I should start having more free time. I'd be more than happy to meet you guys sometime then. I live in lenawee county but I'd be willing to meet you in the Waterloo/Pickney area. 

If you can make to a club hunt I garuntee you'd enjoy it, if you can't, pm me late November-early December and we'll make plans to meet up.


----------



## MLindy (Mar 16, 2015)

rhobbs said:


> I belong to the Michigan Squirrel Dog Association. We have buddy hunts one Saturday a month. Unfortunately none are very close to you. Our next hunt is just outside of Baldwin with hunts on both Saturday and Sunday. We will have a pot luck following each hunt. There is room for you to camp if you are interested. Our November hunt is in Ionia. Check out our website at www.michigansquirreldogassociation.my site.com for more info.
> 
> Work is kind of hectic for me right now and I don't have many weekends off other than our club hunts but come December I should start having more free time. I'd be more than happy to meet you guys sometime then. I live in lenawee county but I'd be willing to meet you in the Waterloo/Pickney area.
> 
> If you can make to a club hunt I garuntee you'd enjoy it, if you can't, pm me late November-early December and we'll make plans to meet up.


Thank you for your help.
ML


----------

